# Foundations With Yellow Undertones



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 9, 2006)

Besides Mac what other brands make foundations with yellow based undertones are out there? Mac turns my skin orangey or makes my skin look dirty.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 9, 2006)

You might want to try Make Up For Ever's foundations.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bootyliciousx* 
_Besides Mac what other brands make foundations with yellow based undertones are out there? Mac turns my skin orangey or makes my skin look dirty._

 
Hey there!
If you are warm or yellow toned and the NCs turn orangy or yellow on you then give the NWs a try.  This is the *same exact* issue I had and I am now using NW40 and my skin looks just right and even-toned, which is what a foundation is supposed to do.  It did NOT turn orange either!!!


----------



## devin (Sep 9, 2006)

makeup forever face and body foundation is nice and i have heard nothing but good things about Becca's foundation.


----------



## bamboosphinx (Sep 9, 2006)

I believe that Bobbi Brown and Shiseido make yellow based foundations.  Probably IMAN too.


----------



## Mango (Sep 12, 2006)

Vasanti cosmetics also makes foundation for yellow skintones.  

I haven't actually tried the foundation as yet.  I think MUA might have some reviews.

Check out www.vasanticosmetics.com 

Its a Canadian company which ships online orders.  I believe there is also a list of which stores carry their products (also has a couple of free-standing stores).

Hope this helps.


----------



## so_siqqq (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm Asian with yellow undertones and Nars foundation has been the best for me so far.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 12, 2006)

Lancome fndn also has yellow undertones..... fndn has been hard for me....... most other fndn  look pink or orange on my skin...... excpet MAC


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 12, 2006)

When Loreal came out with HIP line I remember hearing alot of the ladies who tried it say that they were very yellow...so maybe you could check them out. I haven't tried them but I remember hearing mostly that they had alot of yellow undertones in the foundations.





Good Luck!


----------



## aziza (Sep 13, 2006)

I was perusing Tia Williams (http://www.shakeyourbeauty.com ) blog the other say and she made an entry about Sam Fine  and Black Opal's stick foundations. Turns out that they're his favorite and they're only $8.95
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only downside is that they're hard to find in stores. The search feature on the Black Opal sucks but you could always order a few online. 10 (or 11) shades are available so I'm going to order a few and test em' out if I can't find them over here. Check out the reviews on MUA and this site: http://www.allurebeautysupply.com/BL...p_147-514.html


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mango* 
_Vasanti cosmetics also makes foundation for yellow skintones.  

I haven't actually tried the foundation as yet.  I think MUA might have some reviews.

Check out www.vasanticosmetics.com 

Its a Canadian company which ships online orders.  I believe there is also a list of which stores carry their products (also has a couple of free-standing stores).

Hope this helps._

 
Thank you =)


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 13, 2006)

..........................


----------



## nickaboo (Sep 14, 2006)

I used to have the same problem with foundations turning orange on me, until I tried out Chanel's Teint Fluide Universel in #40 Beige (not sure what the equivalent is in the States). It's definitely yellow-based, but a wee bit of pink in it to help neutralise any extremely yellow tones. Perfect match for me (Asian descent, yellow/neutral undertones, NC30-35).


----------



## User67 (Sep 14, 2006)

Prescriptives makes really good foundations with yellow undertones that don't turn orange. I just recently purchased their Anywear powder foundation in Beige & I'm really happy with it. I'm an NC42 in Studio Fix Fluid & the Beige is a perfect match. I actually wear it over the SFF for extra coverage.


----------



## ette (Sep 14, 2006)

I have yellow/olive undertones and Armani LSF in 6 works for me (C25/40), Laura Mercier Silk Creme, and MAC Studio Fix in C tones.


----------



## trisha (Sep 16, 2006)

Stila only do yellow/beige undertones and Prescriptives has many tones!


----------



## Anatevka (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_When Loreal came out with HIP line I remember hearing alot of the ladies who tried it say that they were very yellow...so maybe you could check them out. I haven't tried them but I remember hearing mostly that they had alot of yellow undertones in the foundations.





Good Luck!_

 

ooh, yep... i was going to say... all of the H.I.P foundations have yellow undertones.


----------



## fairytale22 (Sep 17, 2006)

Alima Cosmetics is a mineral line that has a ton of yellow colors, Vincent Longo does and I think NARS does too. MAC of course has the widest selection.


----------



## polobear45 (Sep 19, 2006)

I also use Armani Luminous Silk Foundation in #8 and Stila Illuminating powder in 70 watts


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Sep 19, 2006)

I think Shiseido powdery foundation is a foundation with yellow tones in it ...i really liked it and it smelled pretty good too!! ...Cargo foundatoins are pretty yellow toned too!


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 19, 2006)

I was thinking of trying Sacha Cosmetics, here is the website you can buy samples for only $2
http://www.sachacosmetics.com/

As for Black Opal I usually see it in Beauty Supply stores alot; They also sell Black Radiance at Rite-Aide they seem similar to Black Opal but I havent tried them yet.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 19, 2006)

............................


----------



## Jacq-i (Sep 20, 2006)

I used a Burt's Bees Tinted Moisturizer, and Poweder Foundation by AVEDA... It works pretty well for my light olive skin.


----------



## mya_embelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Try Neutral Shades As These Will Not Alter Your Skin Tone.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Sep 21, 2006)

Prescriptives Foundation has an excellent selection for yellow undertones. I was actually using their foundations for a few years and then switched to MAC. Now that I've been using MAC foundations for a few years now... I'm actually considering switching back. I miss it.


----------



## aziza (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stellarx1587* 
_Prescriptives Foundation has an excellent selection for yellow undertones. I was actually using their foundations for a few years and then switched to MAC. Now that I've been using MAC foundations for a few years now... I'm actually considering switching back. I miss it._

 
You totally read my mind! I just saw a gorgeous ad in Cosmo with Christina on the cover.  I'm thinking about switching from MAC to Prescriptives foundations. MAC foundations just dont sit right with my skin for some reason. And I _despise_ the fact that I'm an NC _or_ an NW depending on the foundation type. That defeats the whole purpose of the whole NC-NW typing thing IMO. I appreciate the fact that they can actually custom blend a foundation for you. Off to Macy's tomorrow!


----------



## stellarx1587 (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 
_You totally read my mind! I just saw a gorgeous ad in Cosmo with Christina on the cover.  I'm thinking about switching from MAC to Prescriptives foundations. MAC foundations just dont sit right with my skin for some reason. And I despise the fact that I'm an NC or an NW depending on the foundation type. That defeats the whole purpose of the whole NC-NW typing thing IMO. I appreciate the fact that they can actually custom blend a foundation for you. Off to Macy's tomorrow!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahaha girl you read MY mind... after I posted I was planning on going to the mall too. I still love my MAC, but sometimes you gotta go with what's the best.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 21, 2006)

*I ALWAYS recommend Becca's line of foundation/conclr. products....They have a shade for literally every skintone...At least check 'em out at www.Sephora.com



*


----------



## crashandburn (Sep 23, 2006)

Laura Mercier and Shu Uemura have dark foundations for those w/ yellow undertones.


----------



## user79 (Sep 23, 2006)

Try Shu Uemura, it's a line originally made for Asian ladies.


----------



## fairytale22 (Sep 23, 2006)

I also want to add NARS to the list! I have their loose powder and its yellow tones are perfect for me!


----------



## aziza (Sep 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stellarx1587* 
_Hahaha girl you read MY mind... after I posted I was planning on going to the mall too. I still love my MAC, but sometimes you gotta go with what's the best._

 
I went to a Prescriptives counter yesterday and I am in LOVE with them!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The way they do their foundation matching is pure _genius_. I have both red and yellow undertones but they matched me with a red-toned foudation-Fresh Clove in Virtual Matte. Go out and give them a try..it wont hurt and they give you a hefty sample ( at least a weeks worth!) if you're unsure. Please *run* to your nearest counter!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 
_I went to a Prescriptives counter yesterday and I am in LOVE with them!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The way they do their foundation matching is pure genius. I have both red and yellow undertones but they matched me with a red-toned foudation-Fresh Clove in Virtual Matte. Go out and give them a try..it wont hurt and they give you a hefty sample ( at least a weeks worth!) if you're unsure. Please *run* to your nearest counter!_

 
what if i wanted a sample of two different colors. will they actually give you a sample each of two colors?


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 
_I went to a Prescriptives counter yesterday and I am in LOVE with them!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The way they do their foundation matching is pure genius. I have both red and yellow undertones but they matched me with a red-toned foudation-Fresh Clove in Virtual Matte. Go out and give them a try..it wont hurt and they give you a hefty sample ( at least a weeks worth!) if you're unsure. Please *run* to your nearest counter!_

 

Thank you =)


----------



## aziza (Sep 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bootyliciousx* 
_How is the coverage in virtual matte? Easy to spread or Cakey? Have you tried there flawless skin foundation?_

 
The coverage is beautiful.I usually use concealer around my mouth because of some darkness but it's not neccesary with this!It spread like butter.. You really only need to use a small amount and I use a foundation brush to apply. I haven't used Virtual Skin..the SA said Virtual Matte would be best because of my oily skin and it's working out fine so far!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




noahlowryfan, a friend went with me and they were kind of hesitant when she asked for two samples (she only left with one)...I think it all depends on the counter you go to and the SA who Colorprints you. The whole point of being Colorprinted is to find a *specific* color so I can understand why they would only shell out one sample.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 
_The coverage is beautiful.I usually use concealer around my mouth because of some darkness but it's not neccesary with this!It spread like butter.. You really only need to use a small amount and I use a foundation brush to apply. I haven't used Virtual Skin..the SA said Virtual Matte would be best because of my oily skin and it's working out fine so far!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




noahlowryfan, a friend went with me and they were kind of hesitant when she asked for two samples (she only left with one)...I think it all depends on the counter you go to and the SA who Colorprints you. The whole point of being Colorprinted is to find a *specific* color so I can understand why they would only shell out one sample._

 
yea i understand but doing colorprints on artifical light is not good. it might look good in the store but it won't look good when outside. i went to a Prescriptives counter and got a sample of Flawless Skin. when getting the sample, i might not purchase their foundation. why? because of the  jar they put the sample in. it is hard to get the right amount out of it. i overpour some on to my hand.

i am happy with Bobbi Brown because I got two samples of two different colors and their sample is in a tube so it is easier to get the right amount out.

i'm still searching for my HG foundation so i hope my search will end soon.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 26, 2006)

mucho gracis sumting sweet


----------



## aziza (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 
_yea i understand but doing colorprints on artifical light is not good. it might look good in the store but it won't look good when outside. i went to a Prescriptives counter and got a sample of Flawless Skin. when getting the sample, i might not purchase their foundation. why? because of the jar they put the sample in. it is hard to get the right amount out of it. i overpour some on to my hand.

i am happy with Bobbi Brown because I got two samples of two different colors and their sample is in a tube so it is easier to get the right amount out.

i'm still searching for my HG foundation so i hope my search will end soon._

 
I feel you about the department store lights...I rememeber the frist time time I went shopping for foundation. It was some Clinique crap and I didn't know any better so I tried it on, thought it looked good, and went about my jolly own way. It looked so horrible on me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The lights at the Prescriptives counter were _much_ softer compared to others, so I didn't worry. If you'd explain your reasoning about you wanting two sample they couldn't turn you down...that would just be mean
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bootyliciousx* 
_mucho gracis sumting sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No problem! Glad to help


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 
_I feel you about the department store lights...I rememeber the frist time time I went shopping for foundation. It was some Clinique crap and I didn't know any better so I tried it on, thought it looked good, and went about my jolly own way. It looked so horrible on me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The lights at the Prescriptives counter were much softer compared to others, so I didn't worry. If you'd explain your reasoning about you wanting two sample they couldn't turn you down...that would just be mean
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
after trying out their foundation, i'm not happy with it so i might just stick to my Bobbi Brown samples and purchase the full size bottle until i find the right shade for me.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 28, 2006)

NARS and Stila have tons of yellow shades, as do Vincent Longo, Make Up Forever and Becca has about a thousand foundation shades.


----------



## greeen (Dec 16, 2006)

you can check my thread for my tutorial, I have yellow undertones and use Bare Escentuals in Deep. I had the makeup artist guy at Sephora apply it on my cheeks before buying it.


----------



## lovely333 (Dec 16, 2006)

Just stick with MAC but try a different color.  I always thought I was a NW45 turns out I'm a NC50


----------



## captodometer (Dec 16, 2006)

Prescriptives has great foundations with yellow undertones.  And I also really like the L'Oreal HIP foundations, but I can't really see this line working for the lighter ladies.


----------



## MissCreoula (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mango* 

 
_Vasanti cosmetics also makes foundation for yellow skintones.  

I haven't actually tried the foundation as yet.  I think MUA might have some reviews.

Check out www.vasanticosmetics.com 

Its a Canadian company which ships online orders.  I believe there is also a list of which stores carry their products (also has a couple of free-standing stores).

Hope this helps._

 
Def check them out!! They also sell at a few stores in the states or of course online as mentioned above!!


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jan 12, 2007)

Has anyone heard of Black'up? Its a french brand that caters to women of color. I wonder if they carry it in the states or on the Eastcoast. I saw it in France last year- its also on the French Sephora site

www.sephora.fr


----------



## ELEMNOP (Jan 21, 2007)

I think Shu Uemura and Shisheido have yellow undertone foundations.


----------



## Pippi (Feb 1, 2007)

This thread really helped,  I usually have to use like 2 different shades of foundation, and then I mix it with Physicians Formula yellow corrector concealer just to get the closest shade to my skin tone.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Feb 4, 2007)

I use Laura Mercier for powder foundation and I used to use liquid by Lancome.  I'm asian NC40 and those matched me perfectly.  I am Number 4 in the Laura, but I can't remember the Lancome.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Switched over to MAC to try it, but, I don't like it as much, it doesn't match me as well.


----------



## Toya (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mango* 

 
_Vasanti cosmetics also makes foundation for yellow skintones. 

I haven't actually tried the foundation as yet. I think MUA might have some reviews.

Check out www.vasanticosmetics.com 

Its a Canadian company which ships online orders. I believe there is also a list of which stores carry their products (also has a couple of free-standing stores).

Hope this helps._

 
I tested Vasanti Cosmetics for DeLush and I am in love with their products.  Definitely give them a try!


----------



## pigsy (Feb 9, 2007)

i love this thread & definitly will try some reccomendations if my mary kay concealer don't work.. 

btw anyone knows how to buy from real cosmetics? the site confuses me, it always takes me back to the products when i click place an order


----------



## summer6310 (Feb 22, 2007)

Revlon Colorstay works pretty well on yellow tone skin.


----------



## shimpaniac (May 21, 2007)

estee Lauder double wear is pretty natural...and no pink undertones...i wear PEBBLE...a must try if u want sheer coverage...


----------



## MACaholic76 (May 24, 2007)

Just wanted to update on a few foundations I've tried that seem to be excellent for yellow/golden skintones.
* Bobbi Brown is excellent, I just wish their formulas worked for me. The oil-free felt and smelled like straight up paint from a bucket, while the stick was okay but too much for me.  
* L'oreal HIP foundations - currently my HG. I love this so much!!! I am an NC45 and wear this in Cappuccino. 
* Prescriptives - virtual skin is really good!
For concealers I cannot rave enough about Becca concealers. For those with olive/yellow/golden skin this is a life savior.  I found a perfect match with Pecan, but I think I can wear Brioche or Maple as well. 
Also, NARS concealer is pretty good, although the darkest shade was a bit too yellow and not dark enough for me.
Hope I was able to contribute!


----------



## L281173 (May 24, 2007)

I love Astarte Cosmetics Foundation. http://www.astartecosmetics.com


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 28, 2007)

Def. Bobbi Brown.


----------



## me_jelly (May 30, 2007)

I have loads of yellow/gold in my skin and dior foundation is my HG (if you are lighter to medium skintoned, try 200 or 300 - those are yellow based and never turn orangy on me while several other 200-300s numbers have too much peach or pink base in them).

Also BE foundation has several yellow based foundation - I originally bought medium beige, but that one is too pink - I switched over to light and even though it looks really like, it blended like a dream on my medium/tanned skin.


----------



## surfdiva (May 31, 2007)

Paul & Joe. Unfortunately they don't have wide color range, but the mid-tone to darker colors I tried were heavily yellow based (too yellow for me). Certain Sephora stores carry it.


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Jun 10, 2007)

Try _Cargo Foundation - Oil Free_ (they're in these cute foil packs). I'm Asian, with probably the yellowest yellow undertone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and after searching for years for the pefect foundation, I found Cargo! I got their foundation in F 50. Check them out in Sephora.com. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bootyliciousx, could it also be that the reason why foundation turns orangey on you is because you're acidic? I've read this somewhere, and I think I may be the same since some foundations turn darker on me after a while.


----------



## uptowngirl (Jul 9, 2007)

I am an NC45 and have looked at a number of foundations for yellow undertones.  Here is what I can recall: 

Department Store
Lancome--Teint Idole, yellow undertones but dries to an ashy finish.
Perscriptives--great selection on colors, but I would have to buy 2 bottles as I am b/w 2 colors, too expensive.
Armani--way too peach and unnatural
Laura Mercier--the website used to offer free samples (I tried this a few years ago).  The foundation is very silky, but too peach as well.
Bobby Brown--very natural makeup, but honestly it is just toooo yellow.  I gave away a new bottle to my mum.
Clinique--I purchased Superfit and it is wasting away in my drawer.  I got a sample of Perfectly Real and am still trying it out.  So far, so good.


Drug Store Brands
Revlon--Colorstay:  turns ashy when it dries.  I think it is b/c of the titanium dioxide (used for oily skin).  A whole bottle remains in my drawer.
Maybelline--this is actually very good for darker skin (I used the Caramel).  I have the Dream Matte Mouse and it is not bad for a drug store brand.  It tends to be a little orange.
L'oreal HIP--Walgreens was selling this for $2 per bottle recently.  I had a coupon and got one for free.  It is another decent drug store brand.  Not completely natural, but a good option. 

All in all, I tend to return to the MAC Studio Fix foundation.  I like the fact that it is dry and in compact form (easily portable) and is super easy to put on as well.


----------



## tiramisu_kake (Jul 11, 2007)

i think mac has some pretty suitable tones for yellow untertones!


----------



## Evey (Jul 16, 2007)

I use Sacha cosmetics foundation. It matches my skin perfectly. I'm not dark skinned but I am latina so I have yellow undertones...the foundation itself has good coverage. They also have Kamaflauge foundations that have a heavier coverage. But if your skin is in fairly good condition, just a few blemishes etc...i would just buy the regular foundation and just use a little concealer. It's a very good product and it doesn't leave your face looking cakey.


----------



## LaChinita (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm also Asian, I have yellow undertones and my skin's a bit tan and Revlon Colorstay works for me.  I just had trouble finding the right shade, but when I did (I use the Rich Tan shade) my skin looked like its natural tone, just more even!


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 24, 2007)

i used Prescrptives Virtual Skin (Real Beige 09) maybe 7 yrs ago.  it was perfect match, but i didn't wear foundation everyday - only on occasions.

then last Nov, i bought MAC Hyper Real for my engagement party - it matched, but i've been wearing the foundation more frequently lately and been breaking out.  so i stopped & skin is getting better.  (btw NC300...and i have C4 Studio Fix in my makeup bag)

i went to Prescriptives on the Nordstrom Anniversary sale and got colormatched again.  i'm 1 shade lighter now (makes sense, since i've been indoors for so long studying)  the SA gave me a sample of VIrtual Skin in Real Sand (08) but then i went to another Nordies later that day - the gal recommended Prescriptives Vrtually Fresh and matched me as Natural Gold 07 - it looked ok under the fluorescent lights...but i decided to ask for a sample of that plus Natural Beige 09.  Guess what - i took a pic of the Natural Gold the SA put on me - i looked like i had a pastey, caked on ghost mask.  i applied the Natural Beige today and it looks way better.

so i definitely recommend getting samples to try at home so you can see in everyday lighting.

oh yeah, this was the first time a Prescriptives SA was totally off in colormatching me.  seriously, it looked nasty and you know what else sucks - i went to my friends for dinner and a bunch of old college friends were there.  in the past, they always mathced me as Real Beige.  anyhow, i digress.

hth.


----------



## MacMickey (Aug 1, 2007)

I use Clarins for my foundation. I also have a hard time finding foundations. The cashier at Sephora gave me a sample of it and I have been hooked since.


----------



## Kuuipo (Aug 1, 2007)

I had a problem tone matching. All of MAC's were too cool-not enough gold and olive. Revlons are all too pink. Sheseido-too pink. Estee Lauder and Perscriptives,better. Lancome-too pink. NaRS-I found four shades that are perfect on my Asian skin. I even found some of the Bare Minerals to work-but we have a shade in Hawaii that is not found on the mainland! Laura Mercier has some nice shades going!There is a company called Zhen who makes limited shades for Asians, but their texture has something too be desired. L'Oreal's Hip foundations are an inexpensive alternative to department stores.


----------



## flinty (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Make Up For Ever. I have practically no pink undertone at all (most foundations make me look like a clown and it took me years to figure out that I'm REALLY not Caucasian) and I use a combination of #18 and #20.

If you are based in NYC, I'd go to MUFE's boutique in the Village and get a custom blend. It costs EXACTLY the same as buying a premade bottle at Sephora.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Aug 24, 2007)

Clinigue has a few, so does Revlon colorstay, and if you like mineral foundations, Alima cosmetics makes some nice yellow ones.


----------



## wiggle (Aug 24, 2007)

Have you tried Vincent Longo? Great selection of yellow-tones! *Flawless* complexion (at about 50 bucks a pop) can be achieved. You can't go wrong with the 75% water.


----------



## ivone4eva (Aug 24, 2007)

Prescriptives has a great line for yelllow undertone


----------



## c.may (Aug 24, 2007)

Ladies, I've been using Bobbi Brown's line...tinted moisturizer and/or oil-free compact foundation.  It's been perfect so far.  She bases her make-up on yellow undertones so it's perfect for what you're requesting.  FYI...I'm Filipina and with living in Hawaii, the sun is constantly changing my skin tone.  But I highly recommend Bobbi Brown.


----------



## CaliArtist (Sep 13, 2007)

Perscriptives.. i'm a newbie here and i just got hired at perscriptives (i just took the custom blending class yeeaah) if you have a hard match get it custom blending  its costly 62 dollars but i have yellow orange and its extra hard to find plus you can ad matte sheer med oil control,moisturer brighting ,glow,bronzer like color and others to fit what you like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or virtual skin or other regular made ones 35 and under they are awesome i'll tell you that


----------



## Foxybronx (Sep 30, 2007)

High End- Prescriptives
Drugstore- Iman, Covergirlqueen collection


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 4, 2007)

I 3rd the motion for Sacha cosmetics. Their foundations are yellow based, and they have shades that do match a broad range of skin tones.

Try them out!


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 11, 2007)

I have used a lot of Zhen products.

http://www.zhenbeauty.com/index.html...TOKEN=81040679



They have excellent products,foundations,powders,lipsticks,etc. I have never found any drugstore line gold enough for me,except a few of Neutogena's and L'Oreal Hip. Estee Lauder and Clinique are ok.I often wear two shades of Laura Mercier mixed together,they still are pinker than my really gold skin. Warm doesn't always mean gold. Milani, I tried on the mainland-too red. NARS-nice,my HG.Zhen-which I have to get via the mail,is still the no ka oi for a colormatch. JCPenney at one time carried them, but JCP is gone in most places.When I lived in Chinatown in Philly, those women who wore makeup went to a Shiseido import store (not the "Americanized line",but the colors are a bit peacy.
Becca,if you can find it anymore has fab shades for people of color. I liked their Praline and Banana mixed,but the texture was not the ultimate....
Vincent Longo has a number of yellow based formulas. They even have one called "Oriental" which I kind of object to. (Well,people are Asian,and things are Oriental...so maybe......) Smashbox has products that have gold undertones-but not in the paler lines. If you live in Hawaii or Japan, you can get Bare Essentuals in "Natural...made in Japan" for a few bucks more than the regular formula. It is alot golder. Buff it down and you are a shiny gold...lol.I have tried,while in Philadelphia,Flori Roberts and Black Opal as well. Neutral,not enough yellow.


----------



## mzdawn (Oct 11, 2007)

I love MAC Hyperreal Foundation, but it had way too much shimmer for a daily look. I'm an NC42 in that... I also used MAC Moisture Studio foundation, but my pores got so congested I had to retire it. I tried the Natural MSFs also - but not enough coverage...

Right now I'm using Smashbox and I'm loving it! I use it with theie new "light" primer and it looks so natural. My pores aren't congested and the color doesn't turn orange at all. Its awesome!


----------



## Chi (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm asian and have been using Clinique Superbalanced for years. Chanel has some very nice foundation and most of them are yellowbased. My fav Chanel foundation lines are Teint Innocence and Pro Lumière. Both are great, yellowbased and blends beautifully into skin. Pro Lumiere does tend to run alittle darker, so go one shade lighter when shopping for Pro Lumiere.


----------



## shadee (Oct 28, 2007)

Boots No7 foundation (UK brand) has some good yellow tones in their darker shades, although the range of shades are limited.

I use suede and I am a nc42/43.

It's the only brand that matches my skintone, I've tried brands from Mac,Nars, Prescriptives, Bobbi Brown, Stila etc

^^^
I take that back,its starting to look ashy on me. I'm currently using bobbi brown tinted moisturiser and becca foundation stick


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 29, 2007)

yeah i use iman in clay. i also use NC50. i'm a yellow brown girl. like baby poo. :\


----------



## cloudburst (Nov 21, 2007)

Prescriptives has some of the best foundation formulas & colour selection on the market.  I've used their Virtual Skin (natural but buildable coverage) and Traceless (super sheer).  I love their formulas.

And, if you're feeling like splurging, you can have foundation (+ concealer, powder) custom blended for you.  Now that's service!


----------



## jade8783 (Dec 1, 2007)

I am from Vietnam, sure I have yellow undertone. I'm using Make Up For Ever in M40 and happy with that, just fit my skin perfectly when the MUA in Sephora applied it on my skin. I bought it online later, with their  corrective base in Mauve to even skintone. I use Everyday Minerals to set the color. I just love the color and a glowy, dewy skin (good natural coverage for blackheaad and redness on my nose sides, pardon my un-foundationed neck). Have no problem with oil in my T-zone.


----------



## lin143kayp (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree make up for evers foundations are pretty yellowish based


----------



## bluebird08 (Jan 25, 2008)

I am about to try MUFE...heard good things about it!


----------



## Kuki (Jan 26, 2008)

Hello everyone.

I think Lancome is great for yellows... I use photogenic - bare in mind, its for dry skin or old ladies! :-| Looks awful when i put it on my oily friend!


----------



## mustardgirl (Jan 26, 2008)

my 2 cents - I use Bobbi Brown foundation and concealer and I like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I have yellow undertones but I'm pale and I found that it matches me best.


----------



## righteothen (Jan 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nacchi* 

 
_my 2 cents - I use Bobbi Brown foundation and concealer and I like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have yellow undertones but I'm pale and I found that it matches me best._

 
I have pink undertones myself, but my mom has yellow undertones, and loves Bobbi Brown.  The colors were really good for her pale skin.


----------



## Temptasia (Jan 26, 2008)

Make Up For Ever's foundations have given me the best match so far.

Their loose mat powders are great from minimizing oxidation of the foundation.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jan 31, 2008)

I really like Revlon Colorstay.

And for those who live in Portland, OR, there's a store in lloyd center called Mahogany beauty and they make awesome mineral mu for WoC.


----------



## tinachillout (Feb 11, 2008)

Try Becca!
If you dont have store near by, you can write a mail to their artist! They know how to help you out!


----------



## nooeeyy (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bootyliciousx* 

 
_Besides Mac what other brands make foundations with yellow based undertones are out there? Mac turns my skin orangey or makes my skin look dirty._

 

You might be using the wrong foundation(color) Keep in mind that foundation (the powder at least, I'm not a fan of liquid) gets darker as the day goes on. So even if you use a shade lighter than supposed, it will darken. What kind of foundation are you using liquid or powder? 
If you happen to be looking for alternatives, you can try IMAN. she has  grat line of cosmetics deidicated to women of color. You migh opt to trying to mix your foundations to get the desired color match.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Rouaa (Feb 24, 2008)

what do you think of EDM? Witch of their shades are most yellowish?


----------



## nooeeyy (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bootyliciousx* 

 
_Besides Mac what other brands make foundations with yellow based undertones are out there? Mac turns my skin orangey or makes my skin look dirty._

 


I personally think you may be trying the wrong base. Foundation will oxidize as the day goes on, meaning it will get darker. And the right foundation can be a little lighter as long as it blends into your jaw bone. If MAC's foundation are after the fact still giving you problems, I would try IMAN's line of foundations. You can get them from your local drugstore and TARGET.


----------



## Miss (Feb 29, 2008)

I think Mac select tint, black opal stick and MUFE have yellow undertones.
Ohhh how can I forget Prescriptives?


----------



## dazzle (Mar 12, 2008)

I have yellow undertones and the only foundation (i have tried) that looks good on me is Iman stick foundation (earth 1). its worth a try.


----------



## vintage (Mar 26, 2008)

makeup


----------



## Smiles7 (Mar 30, 2008)

I have the same problem with Mac's foundations (NC 30-35).  They don't turn my skin orange, but it makes me look dirty and clogs my pores.  I tried Presciptives and I didn't like it (ofcourse that's just me).  I would say to try Bobbi Brown.  Their foundations are yellow based.  I have yellow undertones and I've always had a problem finding the right shade.  However, I finally found it!!!  I use Bobbi Brown's moisture rich foundation spf 15 (natural 4) and I mix that with Loreal's true match (nude beige W3).


----------



## macmistress (Apr 20, 2008)

So you guys know quiet a bit..

I have a liquid foundation from MAC and I hate very single bit of it. it dries up so quickly on my skin..clogs my pores and there are flaky bits involved in the process. I have a mild acne..but i still have clear skin cos I take good care of it. It is not my face it is definitely the foundation. I have heard mineral makeup is really good. Im NC35 or NC37. Any recommendations? 
Im open to anythin..by the does the C mean cool? and W mean Warm?
I hate the mac stick concealor..it creases up under my eyes..any other recommendations? I know I dont have to stick to one foundation..But I like Sheer..I like The dewy look and I like the heavy look too. So I am seriously open to any top rated recommendations.


----------



## Tanoushka (May 24, 2008)

I found my perfect match using Prescriptives!!!
You should try it


----------



## Kuuipo (May 24, 2008)

I was dying to try MUFE, especially the MAT Velvet, but all the lighter shades are so PINK. I recently tried Dior's yellowest shade Linen, but its not nearly as pink free as NARs foundations. I guess it will be NARS for life. I liked the colours in Zhen's line, but the foundations streak or are too light coverage. The stick foundation was a little too oily for me. I liked Becca foundation, but it was discontinued.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_yeah i use iman in clay. i also use NC50. i'm a yellow brown girl. like baby poo. :\_

 



Girl, you are nuts!


----------



## josieisawesome (Jun 4, 2008)

check out Bobbi Browns foundations. All of the colors have a yellow undertone to them. It's what I use and I lurve it.


----------



## josie (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned Prestige's Wet/Dry Powder Foundation. If you're a medium color, light-medium, whatever it's got a really good yellow undertone in all of it's colors. It doesn't have that many shades, but I'd really just suggest it for light-mediums or mediums.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *josie* 

 
_I'm surprised nobody mentioned Prestige's Wet/Dry Powder Foundation. If you're a medium color, light-medium, whatever it's got a really good yellow undertone in all of it's colors. It doesn't have that many shades, but I'd really just suggest it for light-mediums or mediums._

 
You know, I was eyeing these at the drugstore just the other day. Do you think you could give me a little more detail on your experience with this foundation? Staying power, coverage, any additional info would be great! thanks


----------



## letsbefriends (Jul 13, 2008)

I need a yellow foundation. I am acne prone, oily and dry. Awesome, right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I take a lot of advice from MUA and specktra but I am on a never ending quest for the perfect foundation. I usually buy a foundation, think this is it for me! ... and then realize the color is all wrong for me after a while (seeing in different situations and light) and it's frustrating! Maybe I am just blinded by hope when I first use a fdtn.

Everywhere, it has been said Revlon Colorstay is good for yellow-tone skin but I have tried Golden Beige and Sandy Beige as recc'd to me for the most yellow-ish shade... but I found both little/really red on me :\ The formula is great for me but the color is just plain wrong.

I am really really yellow (asian) ... Right now I am using EDM (samples), the colors are great! (i have light, winged butter, and fawn) but my skin is horrid lately with tons of dry spots and breaking out. Not good :\ The coverage is good at first but then it wears off. Especially since it's the summer I guess.

Shiseido looks super duper red but people told me it was made for asian skin tones but why does it look so red, even just a swatch on the hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i bought carmindy natural beauty liquid foundation in creamy beige. again, awesome formula but the color is off. red, i think.

things that don't work for me: tarte veil (orange),  clinique perfectly real (red), maybelline age rewind (orange)

I want to just dump yellow paint on my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am sick of having unfinished bottles of foundation lying around. Is there a way to make these shades work by adding something? I need help


----------



## lunastars (Jul 21, 2008)

Good foundations with yellow tones include:
Giorgio Armani (expensive but worth it!), 
Bobbi Brown (good colour range), 
Versace (hard to find), 
Shiseido, Shu Uemera (most asian brands) and 
Presciptives have a great colour mixing service at their counters where they can create the exact foundation shade to match your skin


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Jul 24, 2008)

ESTEE LAUDER DOUBLE WEAR!!!
they have like 6 colour graduations 1 VERY FAIR - 6 VERY dark and within each colour level they have a W shade...a N shade and a C shade... 
so my shade code is 4N1... so 4 darkness...neutral undertone..etc... the W is VERY yellow, i have yellow undertones, but it just didnt look right for me >_>...so if you need major yellow undertones, try a sample of this!!!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey there!
If you are warm or yellow toned and the NCs turn orangy or yellow on you then give the NWs a try. This is the *same exact* issue I had and I am now using NW40 and my skin looks just right and even-toned, which is what a foundation is supposed to do. It did NOT turn orange either!!!

That's totally my suggestion. It also depends on what formula you use. I use Studio Fix Fluid, I'm an NC20 in that...however when I bought Moistureblend I'm an NW20.


----------



## sunshine88 (Jul 29, 2008)

I dont think Bare Minerals has a yellow undertone...........thats what I use and I love it! 

 I have a pretty good tan I am half Brazilian and the foundation that works best for me is bare minerals and I mix it with a little bit of the "warmth" to match my skin tone better!


----------



## boujoischic (Aug 12, 2008)

I had The exact same problem I went to the MAC counter and they matched me an NC45 Im african american with relatively light skin and have pretty obvious golden undertones. I found with the NC45 after the foundation settled it looked what I like to call "Umpa Lumpa Orange". So I kept going back to the counter and asking to be matched again and the MA would always choose NC45. I gave up on MAC foundation for a while and went to Bobbi Brown they matched me for a color called Golden #6 it does not turn orange and I have gotten so many compliments on my complexion. But what can I say Im a MAC Girl (so I had to come back). One day from the website I found that the "C" MAC foundations have golden tones and so I recently purchased C8 and it is not going orange on me Im so happy I thought to try it. I would reccommend The Bobbi Brown foundations or try the C ones from MAC.


----------



## warfreakbaby (Aug 12, 2008)

i experienced the same problem with mac foundation. i suggest you try chanel teint innocence liquid or make up forever face & body. those are my HG foundation!


----------



## xphoenix06 (Aug 12, 2008)

There's also a brand called Zhen Beauty cosmetics.  It's small compared to the others but all their foundations have yellow-undertones.  Their site is http://www.zhenbeauty.com/ and you have find them on amazon.com/  The color swatches are totally off though.  But you have contact customer service via e-mail or by phone.  They'd be happy to help, their very very fast and nice.


----------



## NaturalT (Aug 13, 2008)

I HAVE to rave about Scott Barnes Creme Foundations, this is the best foundation I have ever used. With the 109 brush I get a very natural airbrushed look that cover my redness from my moderate acne and it looks great in photos (no pore clogging feel, no cake face unless applied with fingers!). Plus it doesnt break me out further. What I love about it is that I dont really feel like Im wearing makeup too much and when I set it with powder it lasts! Im glad Scandalous beauty recommended this in her video!

I use the color in Topaz which is the darkest and Im NC45/50. Its a bit light for summer but I just use  MSF Dark on top to help it look deeper but it is perfect alone or with MSF Medium Dark for winter!


----------



## neonbright (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boujoischic* 

 
_I had The exact same problem I went to the MAC counter and they matched me an NC45 Im african american with relatively light skin and have pretty obvious golden undertones. I found with the NC45 after the foundation settled it looked what I like to call "Umpa Lumpa Orange". So I kept going back to the counter and asking to be matched again and the MA would always choose NC45. I gave up on MAC foundation for a while and went to Bobbi Brown they matched me for a color called Golden #6 it does not turn orange and I have gotten so many compliments on my complexion. But what can I say Im a MAC Girl (so I had to come back). One day from the website I found that the "C" MAC foundations have golden tones and so I recently purchased C8 and it is not going orange on me Im so happy I thought to try it. I would reccommend The Bobbi Brown foundations or try the C ones from MAC._

 
I know how you feel, I was match to be NC50, which made me orange/red and I said to myself never mind and a Mary Kay Rep match me with the Mineralized Pressed Powder Bronze 2 and that has been my color since.


----------



## Lucenah (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mango* 

 
_Vasanti cosmetics also makes foundation for yellow skintones.  

I haven't actually tried the foundation as yet.  I think MUA might have some reviews.

Check out Vasanti Cosmetics Inc. 

Its a Canadian company which ships online orders.  I believe there is also a list of which stores carry their products (also has a couple of free-standing stores).

Hope this helps._

 
Ooo!  I did a bit of digging on Google and their foundations look FANTASTIC - I am definitely RUNNING to the closest Shoppers Drug Mart to nab a few of their products.  

Apparently, their Face Base Powder foundation, Liquid cover-up, concealers, and tinted lip balms are fantastic.  Their website seems great for matching foundation colours too (I know, pictures can be deceiving, but it's STILL a great site), especially with the Face Base powder, teehee.  

Some great advice here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If all else fails, I'm def checking out MUFE.


----------



## Duchess915 (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nooeeyy* 

 
_You might be using the wrong foundation(color) Keep in mind that foundation (the powder at least, I'm not a fan of liquid) gets darker as the day goes on. So even if you use a shade lighter than supposed, it will darken. What kind of foundation are you using liquid or powder? 
If you happen to be looking for alternatives, you can try IMAN. she has  grat line of cosmetics deidicated to women of color. You migh opt to trying to mix your foundations to get the desired color match.
Hope that helps._

 
Thanks for that info.  You are so right.  I thought my face looked darker in the afternoon.  I'm trying to find a color match and have been using a sample of NC50.  It does go on a little dark initially but I've convinced myself that after working it in, it'll be okay.  However, later on in the day, you can definitely see that it's darker.  Next I'm going to try the NC45.  I might even try to "C" formulas.


----------



## addictedtomac85 (Aug 22, 2008)

I have also had problems getting that right color foundations because I have yellow undertones. I discovered MAC Studio Fix about 5 years ago now and haven't changed since. I wear C3 or C4 depending on the season but they both work for me great!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 11, 2008)

Well since I tried MAC's NC50 and loved it! wore it a week and my face went crazy!!! 
I had to leave it b.  
Anywhoo, I went to Prescriptives yesterday and the lady was telling me about how they don't have a lot of red undertoned foundations it's mostly yellow (b/c I was telling her how lots of foundations make it look like I'm wearing clay) and she told me if you can't find your shade for a few bucks more they can custom blend your shade, it's worth a try.


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 18, 2008)

I agree with the ladies who say to try C shades if NC is too orange and NW is too pink. I am so happy with C8. I retract almost all the obscenities I screamed about MAC studio fix in my head lol. But for all my other foundation needs, I still have to use Prescriptives...


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 21, 2008)

Everyday minerals, if you would like to use minerals.


----------



## Nita67 (Oct 23, 2008)

You may want to try NW40 MAC or try 500 foundation by Mary Kay.  Both of those work pretty good. I now have an even skin tone and I do have yellow undertones as well.


----------



## __nini (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm with you, elektra. Prescriptives has me jumping for joy at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll look into these C7's..8's I see you guys posting about though.


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *__nini* 

 
_I'm with you, elektra. Prescriptives has me jumping for joy at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll look into these C7's..8's I see you guys posting about though._

 
Even though I use the C8 on occassion I will always buy Px powder foundation - Antelope. I dunno, it may just be the finish, coverage, but Studio fix just seems heavier, weird, or something
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Not an everyday use type of product for me, maybe just special evening out or something...I swatched them on a tissue, my hand and my face and they are very very similar, but I love Px more. I always end up loving the more expensive products *grumble* but it's so worth it.


----------



## kaloresxcierre (Nov 6, 2008)

ive been looking for the answer to this forever!


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 27, 2008)

i say try Bare Escentuals....I'm pretty yellow toned.And i had the same problem finding shades that didn't make me look odd colored.I use Warm Tan.It seems to match my skin perfectly.You can check out sephora.com and search for Bare Escentuals Mineral Foundation on there and see which one is your true color.They have tons.Don't order the kit though your better off just buying the foundation seperate because i find the colors in the kit are too "ashy" on medium-drk skin.


----------



## porshawright (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm considering buying an MSF Natural to use as foundation or even powder.  I've read that it gives pretty light coverage; if that's the case, I was thinking it would be good as a finishing/setting powder over my foundation; however, if the coverage is buildable or more opaque, maybe I could use it as like a powder foundation.  Have any of you done either of these things with MSF Natural? Please let me know your experiences.

~Porsha


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 1, 2008)

^^ as a finishing powder, yes.  

Not as a powder foundation  - you will need MAC mineralize loose powder for that.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 1, 2008)

My opinion:

MAC, Bobbi Brown, Giorgio Armani, MUFE and Prescriptives.

NOT Estee Lauder, they just arent yellow enough.  
Certainly not Lancome or Clinique.


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 1, 2008)

MUFE has awesome foundations with yellow undertones
I am NC15 in MAC and I have strong yellow undertones.
I use MUFE High Definition in 117 and its a perfect match for me.


----------



## tottycat (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_MUFE has awesome foundations with yellow undertones
I am NC15 in MAC and I have strong yellow undertones.
I use MUFE High Definition in 117 and its a perfect match for me._

 
I am part-Japanese yellow-undertoned. I agree about MUFE HD Foundation. My perfect match is 120. My MAC Shade is NC25.

I also wear 1.5 in Clarins Instant Smooth, Champange in Prescriptives, No.2 in By Terry; No. 20. in Chanel, and No. 6 in Armani Designer Shaping.

Remember, us lighter NC ladies are ethnic, too!


----------



## __nini (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Even though I use the C8 on occassion I will always buy Px powder foundation - Antelope. I dunno, it may just be the finish, coverage, but Studio fix just seems heavier, weird, or something
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Not an everyday use type of product for me, maybe just special evening out or something...I swatched them on a tissue, my hand and my face and they are very very similar, but I love Px more. I always end up loving the more expensive products *grumble* but it's so worth it._

 
Studio Fix IS heavier and it looks it. Nine times out of ten it won't play well with the camera either...so, I gave up. I feel you on the high prices...I'm going to look into MUFE this weekend


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Dec 15, 2008)

Well My Sister Used L'Oreal H.I.P Stable 822 Which Matched Her Perfect.


----------



## MizzLovly18 (Jan 2, 2009)

L' Oreal H.I.P Has A Variety Of Shades For Yellow Undertones.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 2, 2009)

i actually love covergirls translucent honey oil control powder as a light foundation! if u apply it with a good kabuki or powder brush, u get a really natural, matte finish!


----------



## tropicalia7 (Feb 12, 2009)

The lastest Shu Uemura foundation has a true yellow based foundation. I forgot the name, but the texture is very velvety and nice. Great coverage, too.


----------



## SwEetSouL08 (Feb 21, 2009)

hey there i'm nc45... but i want to try the revlon colorstay foundation one, since i heard its really good... does anyone knw the right shade for me? or did u guys try it before?


----------



## MAHALO (Feb 27, 2009)

EarthenGlow Minerals has a large number of yellow based mineral foundations. The samples are inexpensive. I normally wear NW43 and NC45 depending on the season.  The best match for me in EG was a shade that looked too light and much too yellow in the container. But it transformed to the perfect shade for me within moments after applying.


----------



## LadyMakeup1 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have the same problem, and is always so hard to find the right foundation!!


----------



## macforeverr (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi, I'm NC25 in MAC select sheer pressed powder.. do you know what shade I would be for studio fix fluid and the studio finish concealer? Would I still be NC25? Thanks so much, I'm planning to order online.
Thanks, and sorry if I posted this in the wrong forum.


----------



## chubby5734 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have yellow undertones and I'm using Revlon Colorstay.  It look so nice.  I recommend this foundation


----------



## shadowylady206 (Apr 16, 2009)

Giorgio Armani is the best! Bobbi Brown was a little orange, but still may work for others. MAC is too inconsistent and a little too yellow/heavy for me.


----------



## Jade09 (Apr 18, 2009)

I have a lot of yellow in my skintone as well and I was having some issues with my MUFE makeup's, and I went to Sephora yesterday and got matched with Stila's Natural Finish Oil-Free Makeup in "F" and it's just amazing. I only had on moisturizer and the makeup didn't oxidize to turn me orange or anything after several hours of wearing it. I would recommend it for people with yellow undertones definately.


----------



## jennipo (Apr 20, 2009)

Revlon's Colorstay Foundations are great.


----------



## MadMunky (May 2, 2009)

Lily Lolo mineral foundation in Butterscotch is one of the best matches I've found for my skin.  I'd say I was a light brown with yellow undertones.  If that makes any sense whatsover


----------



## __nini (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennipo* 

 
_Revlon's Colorstay Foundations are great.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What color are you? ref MAC or MUFE equivalent too, please.


----------



## Adrastea (May 28, 2009)

Although I'm paler than most, I have strong yellow undertones.
The foundation that I've found absolutely best is Prescriptives Virtual Skin.
Not only do they carry a metric butt load of colors, but if they don't have your exact match then they'll custom blend the perfect color and save it in their computer so next time when you need a refill, they've already got the recipe!


----------



## charmaine 82 (Jul 3, 2009)

can u help me.
I'm still confuse:

1. What MAC shade or NC am I?
2.Which MSF natural shade suit for me





thx


----------



## chilwah (Jul 11, 2009)

mac foundation turn me into orange lady, so now I'm going back maybeline, but I heard that Estee laura DW is really good.


----------



## Sojourner (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

 			Originally Posted by *charmaine 82* 


_can u help me.
			I'm still confuse:

			1. What MAC shade or NC am I?
			2.Which MSF natural shade suit for me





			thx_


----------



## fablooks (Jul 16, 2009)

I would say cover fx.


----------



## charmaine 82 (Jul 20, 2009)

*sojourner* I've tried MSF natural: medium plus & it suit my skintone perfectly.
thx a bunch dear


----------



## soglambitious (Jul 20, 2009)

I would try Clinique foundations. They are light-weight, very blendable and their darker tones are very yellow based.


----------



## soglambitious (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SwEetSouL08* 

 
_hey there i'm nc45... but i want to try the revlon colorstay foundation one, since i heard its really good... does anyone knw the right shade for me? or did u guys try it before?_

 
Hey! Try the "Caramel" shade in the "Normal/Dry" combination. I am an NC44/45 and it matches me PERFECTLY.


----------



## User38 (Jul 20, 2009)

oh oh.. I think Clinique has a very limited color selection and especially in the yellow tones.  Most of their foundations are pinkish. I disagree that the darker tones are yellow based -- they tend to look orangey on.  

The best yellow based foundations imo are NARS, Stila, PX (in the YG ranges), and CD.


----------



## Sojourner (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

 			Originally Posted by *charmaine 82* 


_*sojourner* I've tried MSF natural: medium plus & it suit my skintone perfectly.
			thx a bunch dear_

 
  I'm glad


----------



## eiffadea (Aug 19, 2009)

hi ladies..i am currently wearing revlon colorstay with soflex combination.oily skin formula in the shade toast with definite yellow skin tone..medium tan by edm is also a good match to me..
im thinking of trying the MAC MSFN..i heard that medium dark is a good match..what do you think?=)


----------



## Sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Nicolaarthur99 (Aug 23, 2009)

I Use RMK which is great for yellow tones but doesnt go to very dark complexions i dont think but worth checking out!!!


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 23, 2009)

Graftobian(my favorite foundation) and Makeup Forever.


----------



## supermodella (Sep 27, 2009)

Clinique has a really wide selection of colors, which I love, but they're a little expensive. I think for drugstore, L'Oreal True Match has a good Warm selection depending on your tone, but not dark enough for me. They have like a Caramel or something and I need more of a Light Cocoa. I'm so yellowy, it's impossible to get a perfect shade. Ugh.


----------



## MAHALO (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *supermodella* 

 
_Clinique has a really wide selection of colors, which I love, but they're a little expensive. I think for drugstore, L'Oreal True Match has a good Warm selection depending on your tone, but not dark enough for me. They have like a Caramel or something and I need more of a Light Cocoa. I'm so yellowy, it's impossible to get a perfect shade. Ugh._

 
Try Bobbi Brown liquid foundation. I'm brown but yellow toned especially in the Winter. BB GOLDEN has been my best match. It looks too yellow in the bottle but when I put it on it disappears   ... perfect! Also in mineral Makeup, EarthenGlow Minerals SheriLynnn foundation is very yellow. Again, it looked too yellow in the container but melted into my skin perfectly.


----------



## leslie0214 (Oct 16, 2009)

Only one foundation has ever been yellow/olive enough for me and that was MUFE HD #153. However it doesn't provide enough coverage. Anyone have suggestions for a fuller coverage foundation thats about the same color? 

Revlon colorstay is great but its too pink for me. So are MAC foundations.


----------



## PrincessPresto (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, so many great suggestions! I'm really glad that I found this site!


----------



## Kaminoke (Nov 21, 2009)

Indeed, thank you everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So far I've found Clinique to be the closest match to my skintone.  I've been matched at MAC twice - NC was orange, and NW30 far too pink :/  Right now I'm using Clinique's superfit makeup in 07 (honey) and as expensive as it is, I'll pay it to have foundation that actually matches my colouring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm going to check out some of the other things you've mentioned though, hopefully I can find some of them here


----------



## lenchen (Nov 30, 2009)

NARS makes foundations with yellow undertones..before nars I didnt have a holy grail..


----------



## bowsandhearts (Dec 6, 2009)

I find that Laura Mercier (Especially) and Chanel foundations are good with skin with yellow undertones!

Most of the other brands I have tried are too pinkish for me!


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Jan 16, 2010)

I am NC42, with yellow undertones, and I wasnt able to find a good match for me in Revlon Colorstay. Natural tan had pink undertones, the other ones with yellows were either too light or too dark. Sigh!.... same story goes for PhotoReady.. 006 is too light, 008 is lighter than 006. I am sticking to MAC only due to their range of colors in foundation!


----------



## macmistress (Feb 10, 2010)

I use a few foundations:-

Bare Minerals in Medium Beige, id only use it if i have really hydrated skin. else i feel like it dries out, some people say u can sleep in it, i feel like im going to break out n makes me feel itchy. 

Designer Shaping foundation in 9. Just one problem, it has spf in it. i like my normal skin colour to show up in cam. other than that i love the texture n its like a second skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Designer Modelling compact Foundation in 7. Ive only given this 2 tries and both have clogged up my skin. any tips? 

Studio Tech in NC37 used to agree with me but not anymore.


----------



## eonxblue (Feb 19, 2010)

lancome DOES NOT have yellow-based foundations! THEY ARE ALL VERY PINK.


----------



## eonxblue (Feb 19, 2010)

Right now I use MAC NC35 (studio sculpt) and it's still too pink for me. I got my hands on MAC Full Coverage foundation in C35 and its too light (??). When I take pictures with it on, my face looks way too light. So annoying. I tried Revlon Colorstay in Golden Beige and it was wayyy too pink for me (that's their yellowest foundation, too!). I've tried Bare Minerals in Golden Medium, and that's too light as well and it doesn't give me enough coverage without using way too much product. I've also tried Lancome's Teint Idole. What a joke. That foundation is so pink, it's ridiculous that the lady at the counter even TRIED convincing me that it suited my skintone. I know you want to make a sale, but you would LIE to someone and potentially make them walk around looking like an idiot for MONTHS just for one sale???






 I'm going to try Bobbi Brown soon, and I hope it works. I have such a strange skin tone.


----------



## electro.love (Mar 5, 2010)

Sacha cosmetics


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 8, 2010)

The best I've seen so far is Chanel Mat Lumiere 2.0 which has just the right amount of yellow in it.  MAC is terrible for me as well as Lancome which is way too pink.


----------



## sss215 (Apr 7, 2010)

Revlon Colorstay in Mahogany is the 2nd to darkest shade.  It is more yellow than Mocha, that is why i chose it.   Both colors are in the NC50, NW45, NW50, NW55 range.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Apr 10, 2010)

Bare Escentuals is amazing. I just switched from MAC studio fix, after 2 long years. hated the smell and it did make my skin look too dirty,


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 11, 2010)

NC40/Golden tan skin~I wear Revlon Colorstay Natural Tan,NARS Sheer Glow Syracuse,EL DoubleWear in Soft tan or Shell Beige


----------



## aradhana (May 23, 2010)

i've found nw was a better match for me than nc series...also, laura mercier have a pretty much perfect shade for me in almond, which is neither too yellow, orange or pink. (i'm nw 35 /40 depending on the formula)
mufe hd is pretty good, but i have limited access to shades here, and armani has some good shades as well.


----------



## CandeeNova (May 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_You might want to try Make Up For Ever's foundations._

 
yes! nars sheer glow also has some very yellow based foundations. also i think that bare minerals matte is much more yellow based than the original.


----------



## destine2grow (Jun 27, 2010)

I didn't read through the entire thread but BB has yellow base foundations.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bamboosphinx* 

 
_I believe that Bobbi Brown and Shiseido make yellow based foundations. Probably IMAN too._

 
Add Shu Uemura to that list, and Armani. LOVE the Luminous Silk Foundation.


----------



## Kandi Lush (Sep 26, 2010)

this is a good thread. I am going to work my way through it. I have tried both NC and NW shades of MAC and not entirely convinced by them. Have heard many things about MUFE which is next on my list


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Jan 30, 2011)

Was wearing NC45 sff for a while, but it started turning red/orange on me. Currently using C7 in the powder plus, which is better than NC45 but still a tad too red. Thinking of trying C6 / NC43-44 next time...

  	Just tried MUFE #173 based on suggestions here and a shade too dark compared to my neck. 

  	EDIT: Just went to MAC and it turns out C6/NC43 are PERFECT on me. YAY! No more orange face!


----------



## LaBonita (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm Mac NC44 and I was using Mac Face and Body in C6 - it's got a definite brown/olive hue, which is nice change to NC45 (which looks orange on my skin). However, it's a very dull grey/brown while my skin is a veeeery dark yellow with red hints around the cheeks.

  	I've finally found my perfect foundation: Lily Lola mineral foundation - Cinnamon. It's my exact skin-tone! A dark yellow/olive brown. 

  	I'm in heaven


----------



## Shimmery (Feb 20, 2013)

*Bobbi Brown *is supposed to be the queen of yellow undertone foundations. *Lorac, Shiseido* also have yellow based foundation.  Good Luck!


----------



## mcart in nv (Mar 16, 2013)

Same issue at Lancome counter. The sales person had nothing with yellow tones so put me w/a neutral, boring shade. Then she tried selling me day and night cream, toner, etc. The thing was she was out of day cream and told me it is better to use night cream during the day too. I was concerned there was no sunscreen. She said the foundation had enough sunscreen in it. NO, not in Nevada of all places. She could have just told me the truth that she was out of the day cream product. 
  	I am thinking about L Oreal True Match and mix some shades up.


----------



## bluelitzer (Apr 1, 2013)

MAC NC30 is too dark and yellow and NC 25 is too ligh and yellow. For the longest time I pondered on how to correct the too-yellow color. I tested out a Maybelline dream fresh bb cream and put it under my NC 30 and it not only was a better match for my color but it also kept my mac foundation from making me look like yellow cakemix. I'm actually putting away with my expensive primer in favor of the dream fresh bb cream for awhile and see how it goes.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 9, 2013)

bluelitzer said:


> MAC NC30 is too dark and yellow and NC 25 is too ligh and yellow. For the longest time I pondered on how to correct the too-yellow color. I tested out a Maybelline dream fresh bb cream and put it under my NC 30 and it not only was a better match for my color but it also kept my mac foundation from making me look like yellow cakemix. I'm actually putting away with my expensive primer in favor of the dream fresh bb cream for awhile and see how it goes.


  	You might need to go to a neutral (F&B, StudioFix) or an NW shade.


----------



## la barbie girl (Jul 12, 2013)

i just want to look like a barbie...


----------



## la barbie girl (Jul 12, 2013)

i just want to look like a barbie...


----------



## Heatherette8 (Jul 16, 2013)

Until now, I can't find the right foundation for me. I want a "clean" yellow undertone and I have a dry to normal skin.

  	I am a MAC Studio Fix Fluid NC25-30 (in between) and have a very strong yellow undertones like this:
  	http://cafemakeup.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Koh-Gen-Do-Foundation-swatch2-1024x498.jpg

  	Problem is, MAC is not compatible with my skin and always break me out. Other yellow foundations also which matches me well:
  	Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation in 3.5/4, L'Oreal True Match Foundation in W4

  	Foundations that doesn't match me - either light, dark, or not yellow enough
  	Giorgio Armani Face Fabric #2 is a bit light on me and not that yellow.
  	Tarte TM Agent 10 - Conceal is also a bit light and has shimmer.
  	Guerlain Parure Lumiere #32 is a bit light. 
  	Guerlain Parure Gold #2 leans pink on me!
  	MUFE Face and Body in 20 is too light and leans pink even though it has a beige undertone. 
  	NARS Sheer Matte Santa Fe is a bit dark and not a clean yellow for me.
  	Chanel VA B20 is not yellow enough for me.
  	Laura Mercier Oil-Free TM in Nude is a bit light and not yellow enough.
  	Paul & Joe Protective Fluid 30 is too dark and not yellow.
  	Estee Lauder Individualist in 2N2 is grayish/pinkish on me.
  	Clinique Almost Makeup Teint in Deep is too dark and not yellow on me.

  	Any recommendations? MUFE HD? Dior? or drugstore brands welcome.


----------



## jokingsbury (Mar 7, 2014)

I will have to try this foundation. I have been struggling with finding a foundation that doesn't make me look orange


----------



## jokingsbury (Mar 7, 2014)

pooka08 said:


> Until now, I can't find the right foundation for me. I want a "clean" yellow undertone and I have a dry to normal skin.  I am a MAC Studio Fix Fluid NC25-30 (in between) and have a very strong yellow undertones like this: http://cafemakeup.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Koh-Gen-Do-Foundation-swatch2-1024x498.jpg  Problem is, MAC is not compatible with my skin and always break me out. Other yellow foundations also which matches me well: Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation in 3.5/4, L'Oreal True Match Foundation in W4  Foundations that doesn't match me - either light, dark, or not yellow enough Giorgio Armani Face Fabric #2 is a bit light on me and not that yellow. Tarte TM Agent 10 - Conceal is also a bit light and has shimmer. Guerlain Parure Lumiere #32 is a bit light.  Guerlain Parure Gold #2 leans pink on me! MUFE Face and Body in 20 is too light and leans pink even though it has a beige undertone.  NARS Sheer Matte Santa Fe is a bit dark and not a clean yellow for me. Chanel VA B20 is not yellow enough for me. Laura Mercier Oil-Free TM in Nude is a bit light and not yellow enough. Paul & Joe Protective Fluid 30 is too dark and not yellow. Estee Lauder Individualist in 2N2 is grayish/pinkish on me. Clinique Almost Makeup Teint in Deep is too dark and not yellow on me.  Any recommendations? MUFE HD? Dior? or drugstore brands welcome.


  You should try Bobbi Brown.


----------



## heirloom94 (Mar 16, 2014)

The body shop do some really good yellow toned foundations. I bought a very light yellow one to mix in with a beige foundation I bought and it works fabulously


----------



## pimmetje (May 24, 2014)

chanel foundations are very yellow, i know that because i need foundations who are more pink, on me clinique is perfect, but no foundation of chanel wil work on me, they are to yellow


----------

